# Patriot P10 fencer Problems



## bjr (Jan 24, 2013)

I been helping a neihbor fence a little 1/2 acre pasture last year and use the 10 lite or whatever lite tester and it went bad. Got a new one and finally was able to start tracing down the fence power. Seem to be where ever we made wrap around splice there just enoungh corrosion to stop the power. I'm a little frustrated because this is all new wire last year with new everything. And now no juice flow. Is there some kind of crimp split ring that can be put over the wire without cutting to splice again (solid round ring) to just put over the wire and crimp to get a solid connection? This after just one winters snow/rain. What do you guys do to keep up a electric fence?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

You could use another piece of wire then use a tap style crimp on each end


----------



## bjr (Jan 24, 2013)

A followup. I personally walked around the fence perimeter (as to taking the word of another fellow that told me the fence was "all good"). We found on the corners where the wire had fell out of the insulator ring groove and was grounding out. Also install some very small cable clamps over the twisted wire splice connections. Now we have all five lights lighting up on the little lite tester. All happy campers, now. In retrospect I would have bought and used the sleeve crimper tools with the sleeves and crimp style taps. Keeping the splice clean and tight cannot be overlooked for proper electric fence maintenance. The twisted wire joints (or at least my twisted wire joints) just cannot be trusted to conduct electricity. bjr


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

Gripples with that cheezy looking tension tool. They are stupid expensive and yet they work wonders. Easiest way to put a fence back together after a tree, wildlife or power outage heifers take the fence out. Assuming your talking high tensile fence.


----------



## valleyfarmsupply (Mar 14, 2015)

You can buy Patriot P10 Fence Chargers at http://www.patriotchargers.com/ACMainsEnergizers.htm


----------

